

Dear Paul Graham: Why Y Combinator Needs a Global Ed Tech Startup - turoczy
http://www.insidehighered.com/blogs/technology_and_learning/dear_paul_graham_why_y_combinator_needs_a_global_ed_tech_startup

======
dbaugh
A company like this may deliver better education than traditional colleges and
universities. However, it won't matter. It won't have the reputation, that
matters more than anything else, which has been cultivated by elite schools
for hundreds of years. Even if the University of Phoenix Online delivered a
great service it would still give degrees from the University of Phoenix.

